# coding a maternal fall



## amsmith22 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a pregnant pt who fell on the ice, says she hit her abdomen. My doc sent her in to L&D for observation of. icd-9 760.5 says fetus or newborn affected by maternal conditions classifiable to 800-995. her 2ndry codes would be 959.19 & V71.4
However, ICD-9 states that chapter 15 codes should not be used on the maternal record, however this code does best describe the situation.
The patient was not herself treated for an injury but was sent in for fetal monitering.  Does anybody have any ideas or know where I can find solid information?


----------



## carafry (Mar 4, 2008)

*Use maternal trauma and E code*

We have always coded these as 648.93 (found in index under pregnancy, complicated by trauma) followed by an E code to identify the accident.  In this case you would use E885.9 (found in E code index under slipping on ice with official descriptor of "Fall from other slipping, tripping or stumbling").  Hope this helps!


----------

